# Help with a shaving cream recipe wanted please



## fatfacedcharlie (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi All, this is a bit of a long post please bear with me :-D. I have recently hadsome success in making a shaving soap that does what I want it to do, theproblem is it sets very quickly even at relatively high temps. This makes itdifficult to get into moulds, and more or less impossible to fragrance ( notonly is hard to mix EOs evenly they seem to burn off quickly). So I thought I’dhave a go at shaving cream so I can mix the Eos in while it’s cold (and it’ssomething new to play with!).  Theredoesn’t seem to be as much information about cream soaps on the web as there isfor CP/HP soaps.  But I did find a fairlygood step by step guide on soap making essentials, and I’ve adapted the recipeso it’s much the same as my shaving soap recipe. I wondered if someone couldgive me an idea  if this sounds like areasonable starting point for a shaving cream.

Oil Phase

275g Stearic Acid

25g Coconut Oil

100g Beef Tallow

100g Shea Butter

150g Glycerin

Water Phase

500g Water

15g Sodium Lactate (60% solution)

72g KOH  13g NaOH

Super Cream

15g Stearic Acid

15g Glycerin

I’ve calculated lye amounts on soapcalc as I would with anyother soap  (8% Superfat, ratio ofKOH:NaOH is 4:1). I’m fairly sure I understand the method required, but wouldbe grateful of any suggestions regarding the recipe.



Thanks in advance.


----------

